# R35 Single turbo conversion



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

As an evolution of the forward mounted turbo conversions we are starting to see, is it possible that a single turbo conversion could become a reality?

Or would the turbo be too far from the furthest exhaust ports?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Looked at this, the pros don't outweigh the significant cons and there's not really the space for one turbo big enough to do the job.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What are the cons Adam? I assume the only option regards positioning of the turbo would be at the front of the engine?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I would be surprised if there was space for a large single to fit?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Someone's had a crack already


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Did a bit of googling and that was at the end of 2012. On the basis I haven't heard anything since and can't seem to find any footage or results from it being in action, I'm guessing it was crap. Anyone know anything more on this?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Much longer and more convoluted pipe length. That's about it.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Someone's had a crack already





Only problem is it was so big they couldn't put the car back together again!!:chuckle:


----------



## GTRLM1 (May 15, 2014)

Interesting


----------

